# Towel rack made from drift wood and 1926 door knobs



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's great! I've got a box full of interesting old knobs---cleaver use----Mike---


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Would make a nice coat rack in a mudroom or something too.


----------

